# C++ unter Mac OS X



## bRainLaG (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich möchte mich in C++ einarbeiten, habe aber unter Google nicht wirklich was gefunden, wie man unter Mac C++ programmieren kann, kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Xandro (23. Januar 2010)

Moin,

Bei OSX wird von Haus aus XCode auf der Installations-DVD mitgeliefert.
Voraussetzung für die Programmierung in C++ ist jedoch, dass man die Developer Tools installiert.
Dann kann man auch in der IDE C++ programmieren.

Hier mal ein Link dazu:
http://www.macuser.de/forum/f25/faq-c-c-180094/

Alternativ dazu bietet sich Eclipse an, das bereits in einem C/C++ Bundle heruntergeladen werden kann:
http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/

Gruß,
Xan


----------



## bRainLaG (27. Januar 2010)

habs mal mit der CDT von Ecplise gemacht nun bekomme ich aber den Fehler:

Launch Failed. Binary not found.


Es muss ja scheinbar irgendwie mit dem Compiler zusammenhängen, kann mir da irgendjemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Xandro (27. Januar 2010)

Moin,

hast Du denn gcc installiert mit allen nötigen Komponenten?

Wenn nicht, dann installier doch einfach mal XCode, das installiert Dir eigentlich automatisch alle notwendigen Bibliotheken.

Gruß,
Xan


----------

